# 1st Annual SMF Gathering



## soflaquer (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is a link to the Gathing............Great Idea!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=3073

Jeff


----------



## ultramag (Feb 16, 2007)

Updated link. Broken due to forum move. Any new members interested speak up, all are welcome.



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=2887


----------

